# Libre Link



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2016)

Just had an email from Libre Freestyle team. You can check your child's bg or the person you care for with link to your smartphone while they are at school. I did Scar-Fell this year with a Libre with perfect bg ( checking every few mins in the rain) Very good


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone else had this ?


----------



## PopsMum (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes got that email but only available for android smart phones not iPhones . I think there was a parent linking feature too- sending results to a parents phone.


----------



## Owen (Nov 15, 2016)

I was looking at the android thing today, you can use instead of a reader. I have a windows bloody phone so can't do any of this.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 15, 2016)

PopsMum said:


> Yes got that email but only available for android smart phones not iPhones . I think there was a parent linking feature too- sending results to a parents phone.


Its in the right direction is it not


----------



## PopsMum (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, I am finding diabetes a little apple unfriendly, had to buy a cheep windows laptop to download the bm meter too but yes I can imagine really exciting for teenagers and adults with their own phone.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

PopsMum said:


> Yes, I am finding diabetes a little apple unfriendly, had to buy a cheep windows laptop to download the bm meter too but yes I can imagine really exciting for teenagers and adults with their own phone.


I know my mam & dad would have been a lot reassured if they had in the 60s  (we take tech as normal now)


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

PopsMum said:


> Yes, I am finding diabetes a little apple unfriendly, had to buy a cheep windows laptop to download the bm meter too but yes I can imagine really exciting for teenagers and adults with their own phone.


Good luck . Computer says no


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm not sure how useful I'd find this to be honest, it relies on the child scanning the sensor and when you've got one like mine who normally only scans a couple of times during the school day then it wouldn't give me a lot of info.  Also, i don't know if I'd want to know if she was having a hypo when I'm not with her, I'd immediately be panicking about whether anyone was doing anything about it; whereas if I don't know anything I've got no reason to worry.  And what am I supposed to do with the information anyway, keep phoning the school every time something is going wrong and then interrupt the person who is trying to help her?! That would make me look like a very neurotic mum who doesn't trust the school staff to look after her child, and anyway my child is now 10 and needs to learn how to manage things for herself without me wading in to save the day all the time. 

As it is I go through the memories of her meters at the end of every day to see what her blood sugars have been like, and from that I can work out whether any pump adjustments are necessary.  Being fed the information during the day wouldn't make it any easier at all, and I don't think I'd want it interrupting me when I'm at work.  I'm sure some people will be very excited by this development, sorry but I'm not one of them and won't be rushing out to get it 
Love the Libre itself though!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 10, 2016)

It would certainly put my mind at ease with my son or daughter. Knowledge is king !


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2016)

Have a Libre on at the moment & they suit me fine. Anyone can buy them T1 or T2. The Knowledge you get from one is well worth it. Matt on the cycling tread shows well how it allows him to do cycling etc. I climbed the highest Mountain in the poring rain with one on, could not have down with finger pricking in the 12hrs it took to climb up


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 12, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> It would certainly put my mind at ease with my son or daughter. Knowledge is king !


Knowledge is king only if you are able to use it.  I'm sure Librelink would put your mind at rest if your child had perfect numbers all the time.  But what would you do if it said they were 18 and rising, or 2.5 and had been that way for the last 20 minutes? If your child is miles away being looked after by someone else then you can't do anything about it and it just makes you worry.  Either that or you keep phoning whoever is in charge, which probably isn't very helpful!

I'm not disputing the usefulness of the Libre itself, my daughter wears one all the time and we find it a fabulous tool in so many ways, couldn't go back to just finger pricking!  I just don't see the point in having the data sent to my phone when my daughter isn't with me and I can't do anything with the information.  And when she is with me I can just look at the reader.  Each to his own, I'm sure there are plenty of people who will find a use for it and that's great for them


----------



## grovesy (Dec 12, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Have a Libre on at the moment & they suit me fine. Anyone can buy them T1 or T2. The Knowledge you get from one is well worth it. Matt on the cycling tread shows well how it allows him to do cycling etc. I climbed the highest Mountain in the poring rain with one on, could not have down with finger pricking in the 12hrs it took to climb up


Not if you can't afford to buy them .


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2016)

There are lots & lots of posts on here about parents who are worried about there kids. Do you not think when little tommy wants to go to school camp etc. You might have your opinion but this really might help someone in a situation. Teenagers going out etc !    £130 inc two sensor's for starter kit  Kids cost a lot to have


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 12, 2016)

Like I said Hobie, I'm sure many people will find Librelink useful, I just don't think I'm one of them, I don't see how it puts my mind at rest to know that my daughter's blood sugars are going haywire when I'm in no position to help her sort them out!  Yes she'll want to go on camps, but if she's there and I'm here how can it be useful to know what her blood sugars are doing, if it's good numbers that's great but if not I think I'd rather not know because I'll only worry about it! If I don't know what's going on I tend to assume she's OK and whoever is in charge will ring me if there's a problem.

Anyway there's no point going over the same arguments, you're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine 

Oh and you and I are lucky, but there are many people for whom £130 is just an impossible amount, after they have paid their rent, bills and food they don't have that much left to do anything else with


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2016)

Its not me that is going on & on. I am just trying to inform parents that such things are available. You do what ever you want !


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 12, 2016)

Apologies, when you said "do you not think..." I thought you were suggesting that you thought I was wrong and we're inviting me to reply again.
I do indeed have better things to do and shall now go and do them!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Just had an email from Libre Freestyle team. You can check your child's bg or the person you care for with link to your smartphone while they are at school. I did Scar-Fell this year with a Libre with perfect bg ( checking every few mins in the rain) Very good


Another bump for this. If you are going on holiday or doing something different it puts parents minds at rest a little. KIDS


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

PopsMum said:


> Yes got that email but only available for android smart phones not iPhones . I think there was a parent linking feature too- sending results to a parents phone.


I could not think of a better gadget for kids etc


----------



## Lilian (Jan 8, 2017)

I think the Libre itself is fantastic but as far as the link is concerned I think it is just a waste of time as it stands.     Firstly you are relying on the person the other end to scan (whether it be teenager, child's carer, whoever).    If they do not scan you do not know so not really useful.     So they scan and see they are going low rapidly - exactly the same time as you see it, provided you have had your nose to your phone constantly every second.    However even if you see it the same time as they do, hopefully by the time you get to contact them about it they would have done something about it.    Can you see - teenage daughter at dance several miles away.     She scans and sees she is going very low.    You see it so phone her immediately to tell her.   She replies "For goodness sake Mum I know, I have just scanned and have seen and am already drinking a glass of orange juice and munching into a packet of crisps".     What if you had nodded off and saw it half an hour later.    Your panic and stress would go right up, and not do you any good.   What do you do?.   Phone and ask if she is OK and all you will know is that she is OK.    How does it make life better for knowing at that moment she had a hypo but was now OK any more than knowing later when she got home that she had a hypo but was now OK.   Same with a younger child.   If they were not capable of sorting themselves out then they would be with a responsible adult.  The adult would scan and also deal with any lows or highs there and then, hopefully not waiting on the parent to contact them to tell them to.    What if it goes wrong, what if you have taken your eyes off your phone for five minutes at the wrong time, what if you lose a signal.    Hopefully your child will not be relying on you to tell them that their blood glucose is going low or high before they do something about it, as you would not know any quicker than they do.   You cannot be watching your smartphone every second of every day and night, especially if you have to work.     So I agree with Sally, as it stands I do not think the smartphone link is that useful.    I am talking about the link here not the Libre itself.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> Apologies, when you said "do you not think..." I thought you were suggesting that you thought I was wrong and we're inviting me to reply again.
> I do indeed have better things to do and shall now go and do them!



Please don't go and do other things for too long.
Your input on this forum is very useful Sally.

Hope you had a good time over the festivities and that your daughter was able to enjoy some treats at the same time as you and her managing the Diabetes


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

There was a member of this forum who peddled Lands End to John -o -G.  I new where he was all the way. He is a T1 & it was reassuring for his family that they new were he was all the way. If they had a Libre Link ?  More than 850 mile on a peddle bike by yourself & T1 .  PS he had a GPs tracker on his bike !  Tech is getting better.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't panic @SB2015, I'm still here  Just didn't want to waste any more time on this thread, I've made my point, some people will agree with me, some won't!
Thanks for your kind post, nice to know I have a fan 
Had a lovely Christmas thanks, but then both daughter and I got the lurgy at New Year and are only just starting to get better  Thank heavens for pumps, +30% TBR kept things nice and stable most of the time, and Libre made it a doddle to keep an eye on things - some technology is definitely worth it!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2017)

I like the Ligre . Its a good gadget that you can learn a lot from !


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2017)

Libre has now been approved for use with kids from age of 4. My parents would been jumping through hoops in the 60s


----------



## Bloden (Mar 29, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I like the Ligre . Its a good gadget that you can learn a lot from !


Ligre? Are you drunk? Just kidding, Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 29, 2017)

I made a misstook  (I am a 1 finger typist )


----------



## Bloden (Mar 29, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I made a misstook  (I am a 1 finger typist )


What happened to the other 9?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2017)

No chance !  I am pre-historic


----------



## Bloden (Mar 30, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> No chance !  I am pre-historic


Ug.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Ug.


I am no typist. A hammer & a pair of snips yes any day pls


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2017)

£130 well spent ? When I was a kid I would been down the beach till it was dark & that was prob about 4 mile from my house. People did not know to much about diabetes in the sixties.  If they could see a kid having a hypo god knows what they would have done. People are more on the ball these days but ?


----------

